# Windows 7 Photo viewer stretches images



## himadri_sm (Mar 4, 2010)

please see the screenshots below..when i open this image in win 7 photo viewer it stretches the image..this also happens with a lot many images..mostly jpeg's..any other software displays them fine.what could be the problem.i have also uploaded the original image.please suggest a solution. thank you.

Win 7 viewer- 

Xn View- 

Original- 

System- ASUS P5KC, Intel Q9300 @2.5 Ghz, 1x 2gb & 1x 1gb DDR2 800Mhz RAM, Seagate 360gb SATA & 80gb IDE Hdd, Samsung DVD RW, ATI HD 4850, PSU: CM Extreme 600, Belkin G Wireless Router, Windows 7 Ultimate.


----------



## himadri_sm (Mar 4, 2010)

no solution?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

That's very interesting. It does the same thing on my Win7 x64 machine. It opens OK in everything but the Win7 photo viewer.
Even more interesting, when I change the name (I downloaded it as "car.jpg") to "car2.jpg", it displays just fine.
I am clueless as to the cause.
Click the 'report" button and ask a mod to move this to the digital photo and imaging forum.


----------



## himadri_sm (Mar 4, 2010)

thank you..seems like there's no solution to this problem then...i've also found that converting the image to another format or asa jpeg again solves the issue...strange !!!


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Everyone always said that the XResolution and YResolution values don't matter when viewing an image. Maybe Microsoft had a better idea when creating Windows Photo Gallery. That program just might use those values.

It seems your photo was rotated and the XResolution value is missing. (see attachment) Actually invalid data.

Same problem here: http://www.vistax64.com/vista-music-pictures-video/82881-jpg-display-problem.html

moper


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

himadri_sm said:


> thank you..seems like there's no solution to this problem then...


Replace your Win 7 photo viewer with something that works.
I've replaced it with Irfanview as my default Viewer and Basic editor ..
I would have never noticed there was a problem.

You could batch process these Photos in Irfanview .. Setting the W&H dpi ..
This will fix the photos without changing the picture.
Looks like the width dpi is missing .. and W7 doesn't know what to do with it.


----------

